# Java-Editor Jedit - Button zum Kompilieren/Ausführen



## creazy (22. Jul 2005)

Hallo

Ich hab nur einige fragen zu Java Editoren.

Ich hab mir Jedit geholt ,und wollte wissen ob man dort einen Knopf hat wie bei allen
anderen Editor auch,der das jeweilige Programm Compiliert und startet.
D.h.  also ich möchte nicht immer in DOS javac... usw eingeben.
Dann wollte ich fragen ob es so etwas wie eine Deutsche  Einleitung oder so was für Jedit gibt.

Wenn nicht könnt ihr mir einen guten freeware editor vorschlagen,den es vielleicht auch mit 
deutsche oberfläche gibt.(Ich hab Eclipse,aber der ist zu umfang reich).


Danke im voraus

_L-ectron-X hat den Titel angepasst und den Thread verschoben._


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Jul 2005)

Starte mal die Forum-Suche (Eingabe: Editoren) oder guck mal in die JLiB.


----------

